# How to Be Rich In Your 20s



## IPray2JordanBarrett (Dec 9, 2022)

Being rich in your 20s is a matter of making smart financial decisions, working hard, and being willing to take calculated risks. Here are a few steps you can take to increase your wealth in your 20s:

Start saving and investing as early as possible. The earlier you start, the more time your money has to grow.
Create a budget and stick to it. This will help you to live within your means and avoid overspending.
Pay off any high-interest debt, such as credit card debt, as quickly as possible. This will help you to save money on interest payments and free up more money to save and invest.
Consider starting a side hustle or part-time business to generate additional income. This could be anything from freelance writing or graphic design to selling handmade crafts or providing a service, such as dog walking or lawn care.
Educate yourself about personal finance and investing. This will help you to make informed decisions about how to grow your wealth.
Remember, becoming rich takes time and hard work. It's not something that will happen overnight. By taking the right steps and being persistent, however, you can increase your wealth in your 20s and set yourself up for a financially secure future.


----------



## skinnytwink (Dec 9, 2022)

should i try copyrighting or droppshipping 😍


----------



## HimmyButler (Dec 9, 2022)

IPray2JordanBarrett said:


> Being rich in your 20s is a matter of making smart financial decisions, working hard, and being willing to take calculated risks. Here are a few steps you can take to increase your wealth in your 20s:
> 
> Start saving and investing as early as possible. The earlier you start, the more time your money has to grow.
> Create a budget and stick to it. This will help you to live within your means and avoid overspending.
> ...


My dad is a brutal money mogger and he said I have to be his bitch to get his bag and the equity so imma do that. These tips sound good though if you already have a stable income though.


----------



## DHTrash (Dec 9, 2022)

water is wet AI generated post
Are u rich urself op? Else why make the thread lol


----------



## IPray2JordanBarrett (Dec 9, 2022)

DHTrash said:


> water is wet AI generated post
> Are u rich urself op? Else why make the thread lol


Water is wet because it has the ability to adhere to surfaces, allowing it to wet them. Wetness is the ability of a substance to stick to a surface, and water is able to wet many surfaces due to its molecular structure. The water molecules are attracted to each other and to other surfaces, allowing them to spread out and create a thin layer that covers the surface. This is why water is able to wet things and make them damp or wet.


----------



## spectacularpixlr (Dec 9, 2022)

complete shit thread hope you can compensate with your looks


----------



## Moneymaxerr (Dec 9, 2022)

muh save up 

literally wasting money you could be spend on making more money or educating urself further


----------



## IPray2JordanBarrett (Dec 9, 2022)

Moneymaxerr said:


> muh save up
> 
> literally wasting money you could be spend on making more money or educating urself further


ai generated advice


----------



## Youneedanewbakerbro (Dec 9, 2022)

HimmyButler said:


> My dad is a brutal money mogger and he said I have to be his bitch to get his bag and the equity so imma do that. These tips sound good though if you already have a stable income though.


I could never take another mans money unless given to me with no prerequisite starting to sound like a prostitute


----------



## HimmyButler (Dec 9, 2022)

Youneedanewbakerbro said:


> I could never take another mans money unless given to me with no prerequisite starting to sound like a prostitute


Well, I gotta learn the buissiness and how to manage properties. If I do well, its my business, Irtateh4r wor4fk fo4r my dad and have some cont4rfol that some big bank and top out at like 500k in my prime


----------



## House Lannister (Dec 9, 2022)

Blah blah blah work hard AKA hope your idea hits the 1/10000000 chance of it working


----------



## livelaughlooksmax (Dec 11, 2022)

Generic advice


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 11, 2022)

Water thread also it's already over if you have debt in your early 20s JFL at amerishats


----------



## kyrre (Dec 22, 2022)

Sell family


----------



## russiancel (Dec 22, 2022)

just save money bro you will be milionaire


----------



## jaw_is_law (Dec 22, 2022)

IPray2JordanBarrett said:


> Being rich in your 20s is a matter of making smart financial decisions, working hard, and being willing to take calculated risks. Here are a few steps you can take to increase your wealth in your 20s:
> 
> Start saving and investing as early as possible. The earlier you start, the more time your money has to grow.
> Create a budget and stick to it. This will help you to live within your means and avoid overspending.
> ...


save, budget, pay off debt, start a side hustle, learn to invest.

This is like... sherlock holmes tier of fucking advice, no shit sherlock.


----------



## Lord-Arthur_17 (Dec 24, 2022)

IPray2JordanBarrett said:


> Being rich in your 20s is a matter of making smart financial decisions, working hard, and being willing to take calculated risks. Here are a few steps you can take to increase your wealth in your 20s:
> 
> Start saving and investing as early as possible. The earlier you start, the more time your money has to grow.
> Create a budget and stick to it. This will help you to live within your means and avoid overspending.
> ...


Become a politician


----------

